# Export PDF from Vectorworks



## DanBlaze (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey guys,

I have Vectorworks Student edition, and when I try to export PDFs, it prints as a blank PDF with just the watermarks. Can anybody lend a hand?

I have to print as PDF, because the computer I do VW on doesn't have a printer


----------



## ishboo (Apr 27, 2010)

Could you provide more information on the issue. Are you trying to export a worksheet to a pdf or just what is being viewed on your screen?


----------



## askiboot (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey, I had the same problem, what i learned to do was line up the current view the way I wanted it, then click the "current view" option in the pdf export page and save it, I hope this helps!


----------



## xander (Apr 27, 2010)

Have you tried Exporting to PDF instead of printing to PDF? Vectorworks has PDF exporting built in.

-Tim


----------



## SteveB (Apr 27, 2010)

DanBlaze said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have Vectorworks Student edition, and when I try to export PDFs, it prints as a blank PDF with just the watermarks. Can anybody lend a hand?
> 
> I have to print as PDF, because the computer I do VW on doesn't have a printer



You export the drawing as a pdf (I assume Student Edition allows this ?), using VW's export function. 

I assume you have been then taking the pdf file to another computer, opening it, see that it's correct in at least Adobe Reader, then print out of Adobe ?. 

Any step in this process that your not seeing ?.


----------



## erosing (Apr 27, 2010)

SteveB said:


> You export the drawing as a pdf (I assume Student Edition allows this ?), using VW's export function.



Yes, the student version does allow it.

To the OP: do you have the print boundary showing? Is what you want printed in that gray box showing? What options are you selecting when you export? You probably want, export whole printable area as one page, but as mentioned current view will work as well.


----------



## JessAshby (May 2, 2010)

Make sure your design layers under Tools > Organization are set to "Visible", and use the Move Page tool if necessary to center your work on the page.

Hope this helps,

Jess


----------



## kendal69 (May 10, 2010)

You don't have to export just PRINT to PDF.


----------

